# New Service Available



## Phoebe (Mar 18, 2009)

Just want to let people know of a service that is now available.Physicians for Patients is a group of doctors dedicated to helping people online in a way to help with high health care costs.People living with Crohn's Disease can ask questions at:http://crohns.physiciansforpatients.com/You can just click on the questions tab and ask.Patients, family, and supporters of those with health conditions (including Crohns) can ask a dedicated board certified physician specialist any questions they may have. (everything is free)The idea is to give a resource for people that need alternative opinions, information, have limited access to health care (either uninsured or simply can't afford it).This way it is easier for a smaller number of physicians to help a larger number of people.If you know of anyone that might benefit from this resource, please pass this information forward.Thx!Phoebe


----------

